# Linguistics Work?



## Zer (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello I'm a linguistics student and I will be mastering in computational linguistics within a year. I am wondering where and how one can get involved with work in Linguistics in New Zealand. I am looking for a company that has a hub in New Zealand that I can eventually transfer to from the states. Are there any corporate relationships from the states and New Zealand that you know of? Anything will help.

Thank you!


----------

